# Sunset overdrive download probs !!



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all need some help with this.....
Yesterday I tried to download Sunset Overdrive using a redeem code which came with the console. The code worked as it showed on screen it was in a queue behind another game I was downloading. Now there are no items left in the queue box/window and I can't see the game anywhere !!! Have re-entered the code but says it's already been used !!! Now what ???

Heeelllpppp :-(


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Find it on the marketplace and where it would normally say buy, it will just say download bud


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope..... All game select boxes have a price in them ...none say download -


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hmm, sure here isn't a few different versions on the market place ? There is for most games 

Failing that, in your game section by the apps is there nothing in there at all ?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nothing :-(


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't remember if you just scroll to the right or need to press something on the menu button, but on the game screen you can get a side section to come up on the right of all previously owned/installed etc items 

Maybe worth a look on that, other than that I have no suggestions accept ring Microsoft


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok will have a look...thanks anyway for the help.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

isnt it in the box to the right where it says games and apps ive never redeemed a code to get a game but if i download a demo its in that box


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope not in there.... It also came with Forza 5 as a download and that's there and plays ok ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Contact Microsoft mate, usual get through pretty quick on the phone and they are very good at sorting stuff tbh 

Had same issue with a game add on ages ago, said the code had been used and was sorted within half hour or so


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Phoned up but was on hold for over 15mins....gave up ...will try again in a few days.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Live chat from the xbox site are usually very good also


----------

